# Sendmail - Domain of sender address does not exist

## v1pEr

I am running sendmail together with fetchmail to fetch mails (  :Wink:  ) from several accounts and deliver to a few home accounts.

Whenever i get an email from a domain which doesn't exist, it refuses to deliver it to my mailbox. I would however like these mails to be delivered too, as it's almost never spam (i got spamassassin running so spam is not really an issue here) but often from senders I want to receive email from.

An example of such an email in /var/log/fetchmail/current

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mar 29 21:47:45 [fetchmail] reading message xxx@xxx.xxx:1 of 1 (25162 octets) (log message incomplete)_
> 
> Mar 29 21:47:45 [fetchmail] SMTP error: 553 5.1.8 <m-xsn77jna_a7bm8dnc09sczvvhzbl98wb_as44y3@bounce.linkedin.com>... Domain of sender address m-xsn77jna_a7bm8dnc09sczvvhzbl98wb_as44y3@bounce.linkedin.com does not exist_
> ...

 

How can I configure sendmail to still allow these emails to be delivered? Right now the emails keep bouncing between my email provider and my mailserver untill either one get's too annoyed and drops it.

Thanks in advance!

(PS: I did search these forums and the internet but didn't find any clear posts that could help me with this (I'm not too advanced with linux  :Smile:  )

----------

## mimosinnet

I use fetchmail and procmail to fetch mails from different accounts and deliver them locally. I get all the mails independently of the domains they are sent from. This is my .fechmailrc configuration:

```
set logfile /var/log/fetchmail.log

set no bouncemail

# poll pop.correo.yahoo.es protocol POP3 service 110  

#    user "user" password "password" fetchall 

#    mda "/usr/bin/procmail -a YAHOO -d %T"

# Sembla que no funciona el password

# poll pop3.auna.com protocol POP3 service 110  

#    user "user" password "password" fetchall 

#    mda "/usr/bin/procmail -a MENTA -d %T"

poll pop.gmail.com protocol POP3 service 995 

   user "user" password "password" fetchall 

   ssl

   mda "/usr/bin/procmail -a GMAIL -d %T"

poll imap.uab.es protocol IMAP service 143 

   user "user" password "password" fetchall 

   mda "/usr/bin/procmail -a UAB -d %T"

# poll imap.uab.es protocol IMAP service 143 

#    user "user" password "password" fetchall keep 

#    mda "/usr/bin/procmail -a FIC -d %T"

# This one is for wrongly recognised spam

poll localhost protocol IMAP

   user user password password

   fetchall 

   no rewrite 

   folder IN.Spam_Fallat

   mda "/usr/bin/sa-learn --spam"

```

----------

